
Web of Documents - nathell
http://blog.danieljanus.pl/2019/10/07/web-of-documents/
======
Porthos9K
I miss the _Web of Documents_ , TBH. I miss the WWW that belonged mainly to
hackers and weirdos, the one that existed before corporations started looking
for ways to monetize attention. The modern web feels more and more like cable
TV with more spyware and a veneer of interactivity.

~~~
nathell
Yeah, same here. That WWW had its heyday around 2000–2005, and then the closed
siloes slowly started to eat it up.

~~~
Porthos9K
Maybe we can bring it back as a gray net that the normies in their silos don't
know about and will be content to ignore?

